# channel guide



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

I just biught a Pansat 2300a and I am using this guide:
http://dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/Default.asp?bhcd2=1088318168
but the channel numbers are not the same, ex. the guide says TBS is channel 230 but it is channel 205 on my receiver. Is this normal? Is there a guide where the channels will have the same numbers as my receiver?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

well....since TBS is a scrambled channel and you are ILLEGALLY getting it...scram

NO HACK TALK!


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

This answers my questions on the Pansat 2300a, wot a cheek asking here about illegal hacking.........on yer bike!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

Take it easy losers!
I said TBS was an EXAMPLE!!
Read the post before you answer with stupidity.
And don't worry I won't be back here again. I don't like places where there's nothing but losers. 
Oh BTW, it is not illegal where I am, so keep your mouths shut about things you know nothing about!!
And for the record, I hardly beleive all you self-righteous jerks are not doing anything illegal.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

not doing something and not discussing something are 2 different things. this site could get shut down by large corporations if they think it is a hacking resource, so we don;t let it become one. there are sites out there that are hacking resources, search and you will find.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Newbie said:


> Take it easy losers!
> I said TBS was an EXAMPLE!!


doubt it...most people wouldnt use a scrambled channel as their example


> Read the post before you answer with stupidity.


I did


> And don't worry I won't be back here again. I don't like places where there's nothing but losers.


at least we are registered 



> Oh BTW, it is not illegal where I am, so keep your mouths shut about things you know nothing about!!


that's right...keep dreamin that what you are doing isnt illegal


> And for the record, I hardly beleive all you self-righteous jerks are not doing anything illegal.


hmm lets see.....subscription to Dish network....non hacked Pansat 1500...nope, everything legal here


----------

